
Show HN: Failmap – show where your local government is failing at security - aequitas
https://gitlab.com/failmap/admin
======
bradknowles
So, I’m having trouble understanding how I would use this tool with respect to
the local government near me.

What am I missing?

~~~
aequitas
Currently we only have an instance deployed for the Netherlands (because we
are Dutch). For our organisation it's currently not possible to create maps
for other countries as we lack the local knowledge and because of possible
legal issues. But the project is setup in a way that it should be easy for
everyone to set it up in their own country and we can assist here if needed.

